# Offizielle Oracle JavaFx Showcase



## Foermchen82 (21. Aug 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich wollte mir gerade die Offiziellen Beispile von Oracle anschauen auf der seite:

JavaFX Samples

Da wollte ich das Ensemble starten. Jedoch werde ich auf gefordert die korrekte Java-Version zu installieren. Hierzu werde ich dann auf Download von Java für Windows weitergeleitet. Dort wird mit Java 7u5 präsentiert. Ich habe jdeoch 7u6.

Was mach ich falsch?

Viele Grüße,


----------



## krazun (21. Aug 2012)

Hast du die JavaFX Runtime installiert? Die ist zwar im JRE/JDK mit drin, geht aber als eigener Installer während der Installation auf. Schau mal in Systemsteuerung/Programme ob du wirklich neben der JRE noch die JavaFX Runtime installiert hast.

grüße,
krazun


----------



## Akeshihiro (21. Aug 2012)

Nein, seit 7u6 wird JavaFX nicht mehr separat installiert, sondern ist Bestandteil des JDK/JRE. Die Jars findet man im lib-Ordner des JRE. Aber wie man das wirklich zum Laufen bekommt, hab ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht herausgefunden. Auf der Oracleseite ist die einzige bisherige Info die, dass JavaFX jetzt in Java SE integriert wurde, wie man das aber nun nutzen kann ... Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Foermchen82 (21. Aug 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten. Soll das heißen, dass keiner weiss wie man mit Java 7u6 JavaFX konfiguriert?


----------



## Akeshihiro (21. Aug 2012)

Also ich bin jetzt mal auf die von dir verlinkte Seite gegangen und habe mal die Demos gestartet. Also die laufen bei mir ohne Probleme, die können gestartet werden. Scheinbar wurde alles richtig installiert.


----------



## Foermchen82 (24. Aug 2012)

Lösung gefunden:

Firefox ist eine 32Bit version. Mein JDK jedoch ist 64Bit.

Nach installation der 32 Bit JRE ist alles Problemlos möglich.

Danke an alle.


----------

